# Anyone love the old stuff?



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Like this:


























:tumbleweed:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

No!!!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

turboyamaha said:


> No!!!


Emphatic


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes! I love it, I have since I was a kid. Most people can't believe/understand that you can like more than one genre of music as my first love is heavy metal.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I actually went through a 50s stage when I was younger!



MattDuffy88 said:


> my first love is heavy metal.


Good man,whos your favourite? Im a big Maiden and Metallica fan but also do abit of Megadeth and also much to my mates amusement like Dragonforce.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Metallica and Mastodon fan here


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mastodon have the randomest song title ever
"Colony of Birchmen"


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

It depends on my mood and what I'm doing generally I listen to this when I'm cooking or working on a car





















I like watching the 80s early 90s war films they generally have some really good soundtracks there is a film I watched ages ago but can't remember the name it's all about the record industry of the time


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

I love 70s too much but 60s and 50s aren´t easy for me.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Where it all started.....


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Frothey said:


> Where it all started.....
> 
> Robert Johnson


Good man Frothey! Got a bit of this and Son House. Doesn't make quite such good driving music for me (recording quality), so doesn't get quite the repeat listens it should. Used to be good revisin music though :thumb:

An amazing video of Howlin' Wolf lambasting the latter after he turned up drunk to his performance...


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

MattDuffy88 said:


> Yes! I love it, I have since I was a kid. Most people can't believe/understand that you can like more than one genre of music as my first love is heavy metal.


True that... :thumb: I definitely came at a lot of the older music I like backwards... from Grunge (gotta start somewhere), Rock, Metal, Thrash, old school Heavy Metal, Hard Rock, Blues Invasion, with a side helping of Rock'n'roll from my Dad... thanks to the internet, you can just keep researching influences and trying stuff out!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Another argument for the pro:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

McClane said:


> True that... :thumb: I definitely came at a lot of the older music I like backwards... from Grunge (gotta start somewhere), Rock, Metal, Thrash, old school Heavy Metal, Hard Rock, Blues Invasion, with a side helping of Rock'n'roll from my Dad... thanks to the internet, you can just keep researching influences and trying stuff out!


There's a vid out there of Corey Taylor (Slipknot's singer) on stage with Steel Panther doing a cover of Poison's "nothing but a good time" and people were slagging him off for knowing a glam/hair metal song - wtf is that all about? that's what he would've grown up with. My itunes has ABBA, Kylie, Goldfrapp alongside Sepultura, Anthrax, Slayer, alongside Faster Pussycat, Hanoi Rocks, Warrant(!) alongside Slipknot, Cavalera Conspiracy, etc, etc, etc. To be "limited" to one form of music would be so boring - and the artists definitely aren't!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Frothey said:


> There's a vid out there of Corey Taylor (Slipknot's singer) on stage with Steel Panther doing a cover of Poison's "nothing but a good time" and people were slagging him off for knowing a glam/hair metal song - wtf is that all about? that's what he would've grown up with. My itunes has ABBA, Kylie, Goldfrapp alongside Sepultura, Anthrax, Slayer, alongside Faster Pussycat, Hanoi Rocks, Warrant(!) alongside Slipknot, Cavalera Conspiracy, etc, etc, etc. To be "limited" to one form of music would be so boring - and the artists definitely aren't!


People that have a mental age of about 14, or indeed are 14, think that part if really liking something is to hate everything else I often find. How can you 'prove' how much you like it (and theres always something to prove), if you like other things too :wall:

I won't bore/disturb you with what else is on my iTunes :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

New vid added at the top, to me, too good not to share :tumbleweed: Just reeks of Clapton.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

70s and 80s were classic music years, but this stuff does nowt for me


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Matt Monro, a true legend, did I mention this before?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

S63 said:


> Matt Monro, a true legend, did I mention this before?


Nice work S63. My Dad had a bit of a thing for him, Perry Como, Tony Bennett etc. Like a bit of crooner action!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I love all kinds but on the blues vibe this is one of my fav's

The original by Bessie Smith in 1923 !!!!






And a great cover done by Eric (marmite either love or hate)


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

R7KY D said:


> I love all kinds but on the blues vibe this is one of my fav's
> 
> The original by Bessie Smith in 1923 !!!!
> 
> ...


Great Tune Rick :thumb:. Saw Eric play this acoustically at the O2 last year... worked surprisingly well in a massive stadium


----------

